# painting the engine in place



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

My winter project this year is to touch up the paint on the engine (probably means painting everything visible). Looking at using a brush, rather than try to spray it. Going with the light blue/turquoise used on 65s. Any recommendations on paint, or techniques?

Got some wire brushes for my drill to clean up the rust spots, and will use some type of cleaner prior to painting. 

Any and all comments welcome


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

before painting degrease and use a rust reformer primer, tinfoil makes a great mask for odd shaped parts you dont want painted.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> before painting degrease and use a rust reformer primer, tinfoil makes a great mask for odd shaped parts you dont want painted.


Now that's an idea I'll steal!

Bear


----------



## scrapmaster (Oct 27, 2008)

You said it.I am gonna try tinfoil. I usually clean everything. Then wipe it off with some lacquer thinner. Then blow dry with the air nozzle. Paint sticks like glue then.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You are about to embark on the same thing I did when I got mine. If this helps this is what I did.

I found brake cleaner works better than some degreasers, I used it, the grime melted away and it dries fast. I went trough a few cans. I cleaned all I could reach and it was filthy. Pulled spark plug wires and tinfoiled the spark pugs, hoses and other small areas I wanted no paint on. I used newspaper to cover other areas as well as the fenders and cowl areas. Once I was satisfied........ 

I used dplicolor Medium blue metallic. When done Eastwood manifold paint. The motor looked fabulous ....... well as best it could be. I then covered motor and spray bombed Eastwood underhood paint on the insides as best I could, it all looked a hell of a lot better. It held up for 2 seasons no peeling, until the motor was pulled and stripped down. I did keep some on hand to use as touch up for some spots that flaked near high heat. I'd spray some in the lid and use a parts brush to brush the paint on....... The motor finished that way looked 100% better........ good luck on yours.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. The day after posting this, I was talking to an old car guy and he told me about the tin foil idea also. So definitely will do that. I ordered a quart of Eastwood light blue yesterday. Still planning on brushing it on. Hope it works.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

65, it'll work just fine. If you have too many brush marks or it doesn't level out on the flat spots, a light sanding will fix it. Most of what is visible is rough cast iron, and a brush will do well. Be sure to cover up the carb. I have used petroleum jelly rubbed on fuel lines and linkages, etc. prior to paint. Paint will not stick to the stuff, and it wipes off after the painting is done, leaving a clean surface.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I used spray cans...


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

I've done it on several cars over the years and if you take your time they come out great.
The brake cleaner has worked really well for me, along with a wire brush and some sand paper. I usually try to remove as much as I can. These cars are simple and easy to take things like senders, valve covers, etc. off of.
Whatever doesn't come off gets covered with tape, tin foil, or bare lines with Vaseline. Don't forget to cover the hoses and clamps.


----------



## GTO Tim (Oct 17, 2013)

I to have done several cars like this for the touch-up. My most recent was on my 400 in my 68 goat. KBS Coatings offers the best paint for the exhaust manifolds. I have run this since summer and it has not turned brown. It's the cast iron grey color which can be applied to other cast iron parts, like the master cylinder. I used an inexpensive sponge brush in light coats to avoid brush marks. However, I was not as fortunate with the the Pontiac metallic blue as it turned brown around the manifolds and the crossover on the intake. Here's the link for KBS: Engine Paint - Engine Enamel - Engine Painting Kit - Motor Coater - KBS Coatings. I have used Vaseline, tape, and brake cleaner, but the tin foil is a great idea. Good luck!


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone, went with Eastwood light blue (65 color). Should be delivered today. When you say brake cleaner, are you talking about what you use to clean brake dust off of wheels? Used CRC degreaser, but want to make sure I get a good bond.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Standard brake cleaner. Grime melts off. Using small wire brushes to remove flaking. For those sensitive areas, spray paint in the lid and paint the area with a parts brush. You'll be amazed how well your repaint will look.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

After you get all the gunk off, rough the surface up a little with a 'red' scotch-brite pad (your local body-shop supply store will have them), then clean off the surface with a 50-50 mixture of distilled water and rubbing alcohol to degrease the surface and get off the remnants of the other chemicals. Use a good primer (high temp if you can find it), then you ought to be in good shape to lay down the color and have it stick well.

Bear


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

This thread inspired me to paint my engine today.
I originally purchased PlastiKote 227 and Eastwood 10395Z spray cans to paint the engine and manifolds respectively. I decided I would rather paint with a brush for a little more control.
I ordered these KBS products and I am pleased with the results so far.

Motor Coater Engine Paint - Engine Paint - Engine Enamel - KBS Coatings

Xtreme Temperature Coating - High Temperature Paint - Header Paint - Stove Paint


----------



## Oldeboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Granted it is the metallic color so it probably isn't the right color for the older GTO's


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd been kicking around some ideas about going with an aluminum intake and a new carb, but decided to with the old Pontiac guys and just paint the intake (since I already have the paint), and try to clean up the old carter.

Since you all have been so helpful, I have a couple of more questions.

One, Without taking the carb apart, what is a good way to clean it up, solvent? etc

Also, a very dumb question. I do want to go with a chrome alternator. The one on it is fairly new, and I want to get a chrome one that I can plug into the current wiring. My question is how can I tell if this is a one wire? Just one wire from the starter to the back of the alternator. And I can't find a voltage regulator on the car. (This car was just rebuilt a few years ago before I bought it, so wondering if this is a one wire installed on it. I don't really care one way or the other, just don't want to mess with doing any wiring.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

One wire is just that one wire from alternator to battery, the old ones would have a 3-4 wire plug in too route through the external voltage regulator. Use carb cleaner and a small nylon brush to clean up the carb, other chemicals may damage the finish or seals.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks again. I told you it was a dumb question. Wanted to verify before I order the new one. I'll try the carb cleaner


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

*engine touch up*

I touched up my 65 engine and I found that those throw away SPONGE brushes work great on all the little donuts and contours on the cast iron. I took a plastic cup put a sheet of plastic wrap over the top and a rubber band around the cup to hold the plastic wrap in placeMent I poked a hole in the plastic wrap and sprayed Plastic coat engine paint into cup and went at it with the SPONGE brush. Worked great.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I used cheap bristle brushes. tried the sponge brush, but liked the bristle brushes better. just threw them away when I was done.


----------

